# CFD provider comparison



## cfd benny (10 March 2006)

hi just wondering if anyone knows of a site where i can get information about cfds and providers? like a comparison or something?

thanks ben


----------



## franky (10 March 2006)

*Re: CFD's provider discussion or something*

i found a good site www.cfdtools.com theres also www.cfdproviders.com but thats all advertisements and a real lack of info


----------



## Milk Man (10 March 2006)

*Re: CFD's provider discussion or something*

I'd look at macquarie and e-trade. In particular look for one with a direct market access (DMA) model as opposed to a market maker type provider.


----------



## Fab (30 December 2006)

I am still struggling to find the value in CFD's, my understanding is that dividend are paid when trading cfds but not considered as franked as well as you get charged about 2.5% above interest on trade as well as a fee of around 0.1% .
My problem is that I have a line of credit which I meanly use for share trading and the interest on is 7.57% (If you know a better rate please let me know) and I can use it to by instalment warrant and normal share with it.
So the interest is then better than what I would get charged for cfds trading, as well I don't get any margin call if a sudden drop happens.
So why are CFDs so popular ???
I open an account with IG market to have a look and I found the interface very poor. I was also looking at E Trade, Commsec and CMC market I am wondering if anyone can tell me which CFD provider is worth having a look at.

Cheers


----------



## RichKid (3 January 2007)

cfd benny said:
			
		

> hi just wondering if anyone knows of a site where i can get information about cfds and providers? like a comparison or something?
> 
> thanks ben



Hi Ben/Fab,
Try this thread for some reviews and discussions of various providers: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5392

There are also some other threads discussing the benefits of CFD's vs other instruments.


----------



## zzkazu (3 January 2007)

Fab,

the reason why CFD's are so popular is leverage.  If you have a good risk management philioshopy the gain out ways the interest charge.  I pay about $120 a day interest to give me exposure of $580K, doesn't take much to cover interest.  

I use BrokerOne; thet are DMA and charge 8bps. minimum $8 per trade.


----------



## Fab (4 January 2007)

I am starting in the cfd as I previously mentioned I am also new to charting and I understand candle stick stuff . Can anyone advise of any good book to read in that area (day trader )


----------



## >Apocalypto< (2 February 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am starting in the cfd as I previously mentioned I am also new to charting and I understand candle stick stuff . Can anyone advise of any good book to read in that area (day trader )




Fab,

A good book i read was secrets of candle stick charting by Louise Bedford


cheers


----------

